# Žádný mouchy snězte si mě se tu nekoná, vážení, to teda ne.



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem:
nějak nepochopím tu větu:
tajdle to zatluču a žadný mouchy snězte si mě se tu nekoná, vážení, to teda ne!
Děkuju za pomoc


----------



## Jana337

Mouchy snězte si mě - menefreghismo. Va meglio?


----------



## cajzl

Tady(hle) to zatluku a žádné "mouchy snězte si mě" se tu nekoná, vážení, to tedy ne!

"Mouchy, snězte si mě!" je jeden výraz, obvykle označuje pomalého neiniciativního člověka, flegmatika


----------



## parolearruffate

Jano, promin, nerozumím. "Mouchy, snězte si mě" znamená menefreghismo? A jak by to byla celá věta?
Cajzlu, ten význam v tom contextu nedá mi smysl. Opravdu ti postavy pravě tam dali sít proti hmyzu.
Děkuju a promin za tuposti!


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Jano, promin, nerozumím. "Mouchy, snězte si mě" znamená menefreghismo? A jak by to byla celá věta?


Ano, opravdu. Mouchy, snězte si mě - I-couldn't-care-less attitude, being apathic, phlegmatic. Literally: Flies, feel free to eat me (I don't care).

Příklady:
Tu práci mu nedali. Hledali někoho aktivního a on je spíše typ "mouchy, snězte si mě".

Doufám, že se najde alespoň pár angažovaných lidí a prosadí se proti postoji "mouchy, snězte si mě", který je vlastní těm ostatním. 





> Opravdu ti postavy pravě tam dali sít proti hmyzu.


Aha, no tak to mění situaci, ale jen trochu. 
Ten člověk připevnil síť proti hmyzu a říká, že teď už ho mouchy kousat nebudu. Ale použil k tomu frázi, kterou každý Čech zná v jiném smyslu. Obávám se, že italským čtenářům tato slovní hříčka bude muset zůstat utajena.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, dobře, ted' je to jasné. No, uvidíme


----------

